# What to serve with Yiouverlakia (Greek meatball soup w/ Avgolemono)



## Saphellae (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm looking for a veggie side to make with greek meatball soup (with avgolemono) a full meal.  Any ideas?  I was thinking roasted veggies??

For anyone not familiar, it's a basic rice/beef meatball, cooked/boiled in water, then temper a lemon-egg sauce into it which adds a creaminess to the soup.

Maybe I will just add carrots, potatoes and celery to the soup.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 25, 2011)

Does it have to be a cooked veggie side? I love Greek Salad. Mmmmm.

You could just roast some veggies in olive oil like potato, red pepper, red onion wedges, garlic cloves(in their skins) carrots, oregano, then serve it with lemon wedges...


----------



## Saphellae (Jun 25, 2011)

The roasting appeals to me rock.. great idea...  something a little different than what I usually do.
Greek salad too - I never make it with lettuce - blech - just lots of tomato, orange pepper, cuke, feta, olives, oregano and evoo from greece - yum


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 25, 2011)

I like to cut my veggies fairly large, so you can get a good char on the outside and still have them fairly crunchy. Be liberal with the olive oil and use a high heat and give them a stir once or twice during the proccess. Sweet potato is nice in there also....


----------



## Saphellae (Jun 25, 2011)

What heat would you suggest rock? Gas oven.  Ohhh and I am always heavy handed with the olive oil !!! lol !!
Do I just rip up a head of garlic and just toss it in, or do I peel it but not completely?


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 25, 2011)

I would separate the cloves and throw in about a half a dozen with the rest of the veggies. You may have to pick a bit of skin out after they are done, but it is never much of a big deal. I unpeel them and eat them like that. I just love roasted garlic. I would roast at 425 or so. It should take about half an hour depending on the size of your veggies.  Especially your potatos.


----------



## Saphellae (Jun 25, 2011)

OK, thanks rock  heading to the store after my workout, ground beef is on sale at No Frills and I want meatballs darnit!!! lol


----------

